# Canecorso owners



## bigdoglover620 (Feb 21, 2011)

My husband and i want to get another doggie to join our family,we both agree on a cane corso there beatiful dogs.We have Rexy he is my best friend he is a german shepherd.right now were just researching cane corso's i've never owned that breed and just wanted to know all information on them from actual cane corso's owner.any advice please!.thanks Jenn


----------



## bulldavis (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't own one but I've known a few. I would say they are a gamble when it comes to dog aggression. Not something I would want to deal with in a 150 pound dog.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

http://www.canadasguidetodogs.com/cane.htm

A good place to start. They are beautiful dogs, but not an easy breed. I know a few from around here, and they tend to be a lot of dog. Not a breed to choose solely on loks, and not a choice for novice owners.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

bigdoglover620 said:


> ... wanted to know all information on them from actual cane corso's owner.any advice please!.thanks Jenn


Apologies in advance, as I’m not a Cane Corso owner. I did, however, look into the breed quite seriously. 

You’re wise to seek out Corso owners; breeders tend to paint a very rosy picture of their breed, so finding the (many) positive attributes about the breed is easy. Initially, these dogs sound very much like every other guardian breed. I ended up speaking with quite a few CC owners to try to get a better feel of their unique qualities. When all was said and done and the dust settled, I decided this was not a breed with which we’d be happy; having said that, this is a potentially wonderful breed!

There are already far too many back-yard breeders producing unhealthy, unstable dogs. Having just gained entrance into the AKC only complicates matters. Official AKC status will only serve to fuel the market for byb’s. Finding a good breeder will be difficult, but that can be said of any breed.

Needless to say, this is a guardian breed; however, although some are extremely protective, others are less so. Some are couch potatoes, some are much more driven. As in all new breeds, sizes, drives, protectiveness and even conformation vary tremendously. Prices from truly good breeders are not inexpensive; to look for a bargain Corso would be foolish IMO. 

Health issues include hips, elbows, some heart problems, Von Willebrands, bloat and thyroid problems. Demodectic mange seems all to common, and Epilepsy seems to be a growing issue, especially in Canada.

They don’t do well left alone; they really want to be with the family. Dog aggression can be a major problem. You will undoubtedly be looking into a female, as you already have a male Shepherd. 

Corso’s are far more athletic and trainable than most mastiffs, but that doesn’t necessarily say a whole lot. They drool less than most mastiffs but, again, that doesn’t necessarily say much. Socialization needs, as would be expected, are intense. Appreciating that these dogs are not pushovers, Corso’s are intelligent and fairly easy to train, but don’t compare to, for example, the GSD. 

I know I’ve rambled, but hope that is of some help.

Best of luck!


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

Don't own one , but I "know" a few  They are wonderful wonderful dogs , but like PPs said , they need an experienced owner. If you are looking to get a puppy , a good breeder of CCs will probably evaluate you before letting your purchase one of their pups. Early socialization and training , and knowledge of how to do so properly will be very important!

If you want to rescue , I would go through a breed specific rescue if they have one in your area. I say breed rescue , because there are some specifics with a breed like this that they will be more familiar with and better know how to evaluate and place them in the right home.

Good luck ! They really are beautiful and have great temperaments when trained and socialized properly .


----------



## mandymmr (May 22, 2009)

I have only had mine now for 4 days! lol not to much to tell you yet.


----------



## bigdoglover620 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you for all your replys deffently helped.I probily should gave more info about my family,my husband is a certified dog trainer.i've owned big dogs my whole life from dobermans,rotties,german shepherds and bully breeds.we are a very active family and our rexy comes every where with us,even my son's school for clifford day he was deffently a hit there with the kids and even teachers...LOL.if im leaving anything out please tell me.

I also wanted to mention that i don't want a puppy,we just want to rescue a homeless baby that needs a loving family anywhere from 6 months to 2 years old.also idon't care about the coloring there all beatiful.as long as I save her life.we also both agree on female.she will be spayed any animal that lives with me gets spayed and neutered.rexy was neutered after a few months living with us.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

bigdoglover620 said:


> Thank you for all your replys deffently helped.I probily should gave more info about my family,my husband is a certified dog trainer.i've owned big dogs my whole life from dobermans,rotties,german shepherds and bully breeds.we are a very active family and our rexy comes every where with us,even my son's school for clifford day he was deffently a hit there with the kids and even teachers...LOL.if im leaving anything out please tell me.
> 
> I also wanted to mention that i don't want a puppy,we just want to rescue a homeless baby that needs a loving family anywhere from 6 months to 2 years old.also idon't care about the coloring there all beatiful.as long as I save her life.we also both agree on female.she will be spayed any animal that lives with me gets spayed and neutered.rexy was neutered after a few months living with us.


It sounds like you're all set, BDL! 

As you already know, one of the gr8 thing about rescue 
is that you'll already have a good idea of temperament and drive. 

With the swelling popularity of the breed,
it shouldn't be too difficult to find your perfect girl in rescue!

Again, best of luck!!! :wave:


----------



## bigdoglover620 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

I own a Cane Corso named Blue, he's a wonderful dog. My only issue with Blue is how dog aggressive he is toward unknown dogs. He's basically too dangerous to have in public due to the aggression (as there could always be a random dog that shows up). Blue is a working dog tho, and came from a working kennel. The corso produced by the show kennels tend to be less aggressive.

One thing to keep in mind, Corso, like most Mastiff breeds, are "handler soft" so they are pretty different from GSD who are typically "handler hard" dogs.

Tho some can feel a little hyperbole, I think this site does a great job with their breed descriptions: http://www.sarahsdogs.com/breeds/cane_corso/

I hope this helped a little.

Is there any specific questions you have about the breed?


----------



## mandymmr (May 22, 2009)

BradA1878 said:


> One thing to keep in mind, Corso, like most Mastiff breeds, are "handler soft" so they are pretty different from GSD who are typically "handler hard" dogs.


can you please explain what this means? I have had dogs my entire life and have not heard these terms before


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

BradA1878 said:


> ...He's basically too dangerous to have in public due to the aggression (as there could always be a random dog that shows up). Blue is a working dog tho, and came from a working kennel ...


 Brad, the subject of dog aggression seems to come up fairly often with the Corso - with dogs from show lines, working lines, as well as byb's …

I’m curious:
Do you feel this is, _primarily_, the result of inadequate (“inadequate” for this particular breed) socialization, or simply a genetic pre-disposition within (individuals within) the breed?


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

mandymmr said:


> can you please explain what this means? I have had dogs my entire life and have not heard these terms before


Sure, a "handler soft" dog is a dog that needs very little verbal or physical punishment to get the point. This is not to say I use a lot of punishment in my training, because I don't, but it does still effect the way I deal with Blue on the day-to-day.

With a handler soft dog, one needs to be a little more aware of their "tone" and their physical relations with their dog. Basically, due to being "handler soft", it's easy to hurt Blue's "feelings"... Compare him to one of our Shikoku Ken, who are a bit more hard, they don't seem to get their feelings hurt as easily - they bounce right back. Most Mastiffs are "handler soft"... I think that's "by design" as it means it takes very little to "control" them - which is important when dealing with such a large and powerful dog. 

A "handler hard" dog is a dog that will take a lot more physical and verbal punishment from their handler and not be bothered by it. It means a leash correction, shock, or a smack on the ass will not "hurt their feelings" like it would a softer dog (Blue). Typically GSD are "handler hard" dogs.

I can give an example of how this would effect the day-to-day...

One day, when I was moving Blue from the larger area of the yard to the smaller area (bringing him in for lunch), I hit him in the head with the gate by mistake. He was soooo upset and sulked for like 5 hours after that... Now mind you, Blue is a guardian monster, he's a pretty serious and tough dog (he's killed multiple Coyote and confronted intruders in the past)... But he was totally offended that I had done that and he acted like I was a "meanie" for the rest of the day. Still (a year later) he's slightly concerned about me handling the gate around him. 

I've hit Ahi (Shikoku Ken) in the head with a gate in the past too, I've also stepped on her several times (because she will just sleep in the middle of a pathway outside in the dark). She couldn't care less when it happens. Jen (my wife) even shut her tail in the car door once... nothing. No fear of the door or sulking. She is "handler hard".




prntmkr said:


> I’m curious:
> Do you feel this is, _primarily_, the result of inadequate (“inadequate” for this particular breed) socialization, or simply a genetic pre-disposition within (individuals within) the breed?


We got Blue at 9 weeks old, he was in puppy class that week. His aggression toward strange dogs was 100% apparent in that first puppy class. We continued to bring him to class for a few more weeks, and it only exacerbated the situation. This was an Ian Dunbar based puppy class - only positive experiences - all based on classical conditioning (no Cesar Milan style forced exposure). Eventually the trainers and us agreed that Blue was creating a negative experience for the other puppies in class and so we stopped going to puppy classes and started him on obedience.

My wife and I have had a few litters of Caucasian Ovcharka and Kai Ken, and imported many Kai Ken, Shikoku Ken, and Akita Inu. We've had other LGD, mixed breeds, and other rare Molossers (including 2 other Cane Corso). We've honestly raised around 40 puppies of various breeds. Some were dog aggressive too, but Blue is the only one that showed his level of dog aggression at such a young age. Ahi, our first Shikoku Ken (which is a rather quarrelsome breed) was pretty aggressive too at a young age, but Blue has been the only "dog killer" we have owned.

So, IMHO, at least in Blue's case (because, obviously, I cannot speak for all the Cane Corso in the world), there is mos def a strong genetic component to his dog aggression. Blue's had 100s of hours of training - even BAT and CAT sessions to reduce his reactiveness - his aggression-level has stayed consistent from 9 week till now (he's 3 years old).

Blue is amazing with the dogs here at home tho, and will greet dogs we bring in with very little issue. But a strange dog, while out on a hike or walking in town, it's a different story. I really feel he is bomb-proof here at home tho, he's great with the other dogs here and not a quarrelsome fellow at all.

For us, it kinda works out well, as his main function is to run-off and engage predatory threats (like wild canine)... so I think, for us, a certain level of dog aggression is needed in Blue... but it does make him a total fail when it comes to being a hiking companion.

Sorry, this is a long response, but let me write one more thing...

It's important to remember that the Cane Corso is a reconstructed breed, god knows what other breeds have been mixed into any one Cane Corso's lines - even the ones imported from Italy.

So I would really expect some volatility in the temperaments of the dogs due to that mixing. I know of Cane Corso kennel who are still mixing in other breeds (black labs) in an effort to acquire that rare solid-black coat that the standard is written off of (but is very rare in south Italy).

Blue's mother is very "old world" in type too, so she could have a good amount of Neo blood in her, and that would help explain a predisposed aggression toward other dogs.

----


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

Greta is my first Mastiff..but I do find her to be as Brad described "handler soft" ( never heard that term before either..but it does fit Greta). She is devastated if she even thinks I am annoyed with something she did. She trained so easily , is so obedient ( moves slowly though, does not have a lightning sit by any means) .. the only training I have had to put effort into with her has been overcoming fear and shyness..it was an easy task , she took to my lead very well. She is over it ( unless we are the vets lol) . I never expected it in that short of a time frame because I know fear issues can take a very long time to resolve ( if at all ) . But really..she stepped on my bare foot once and I said "ow Greta!" in a genuine ow you just hurt me voice, not even yelling , and she acted as if her best friend just said she didn't want to play with her anymore . Very sensitive ( and wonderful ) dog.

I "know" a pure Cane Corso in NJ ( in the AHS) that is looking for a home. He came in with another beautiful blue one ...he got a home right away though. This Cane that is left is very nice tempered guy and fine with other dogs from what I was told. He does have lax tendons though and is a bit..em..bow legged...so he is definitely a hard to place dog. They tell me no surgery would be needed or anything..it does affect his gate though. He is a brindle , very nice boy. If you want more info, on the off chance you are interested in that sort of rescue stuff , PM me.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

We currently have 2 corsi and like people have mentioned they aren't for everyone. They have become a very popular breed and with them being recognized AKC they will be in the spotlight that much more. Like most large breeds they are prone to joint issues, some other mastiff health issues like cherry eye, bloat, etc. Add to that BYB and people who have no idea what a corso should be like and you end up with huge temperament issues, like fear and aggression towards other dogs, strangers, etc.

I can honestly admit I do not have any dog aggression in either of my girls. They are from working/showing lines out of Italian imports and have been with us everywhere from day one. While my dogs do not have dog aggression neither do they seek out other dogs. They have no interest in playing or spending time with other dogs outside of our own pack and often do not leave our side. They are calm while in the house and full of energy when outside. They are to be stable dogs but unfortunately, the sad story is that there are people breeding dogs who's temperament is not what it is supposed to be so while years ago one could have said that dog aggression came from lack of socializing in the breed now it is just as likely to be genetic.

These are a dog that require early socializing and it is something that must be continued throughout their life. There are varying opinions on what works best to train these dogs but as they are handler sensitive positive reinforcement seems to work the best. Like was said before they are so intune with their owners they would do anything to please them and showing them even the slightest displeasure usually is more effective than any physical correction. If you do not think you have the mindset to be a firm but fair leader from the start then this breed isn't for you, as if you aren't the one making the decisions have no doubt they will.

There are several breeders in your state all with different "types" of lines, I would suggest getting out and meeting some of them before deciding if this breed is right for you. Most of us that have the breed are always more then happy to talk about our dogs, so even if you don't plan to purchase a dog from them most will have no issue having you come out and meet their dogs and find out more about them first hand. There is a Cane Corso Rescue organization that can probably best match you with a dog that would work best for your life/situation if you decided that this is indeed the breed for you. There are also several forums that are breed specific, with more then a few breeders on there if you have particular questions pertaining to lines and such.

Good luck,


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

BradA1878 said:


> Sorry, this is a long response ...
> 
> ----


Not at all.
Thank you for the very informative reply! It’s gr8 to read your perspective and in-depth observations. 

Too often, breed descriptions sound so homogenous as if to be completely interchangeable between breeds. When I first started looking into the Corsi, in temperament drive and personality, they sounded exactly like short-haired 'versions' of the BRT (or any number of other guardian breeds for that matter). The reality is that it is the subtle (and not-so-subtle) differences, which add up so substantially, to make each breed unique! ... 

What I've found is that the most common ground shared by the Corso and BRT, is the relative newness of each breed; as such, there is an enormous variation in temperament, drives, and even within the show ring, size and conformation. With their increasing popularity, along with the influx of poor breeders so ready and willing to ca$h in, one cannot help but worry about the future of both of these wonderful breeds.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

prntmkr said:


> Not at all.
> Thank you for the very informative reply! It’s gr8 to read your perspective and in-depth observations.
> 
> Too often, breed descriptions sound so homogenous as if to be completely interchangeable between breeds. When I first started looking into the Corsi, in temperament drive and personality, they sounded exactly like short-haired 'versions' of the BRT (or any number of other guardian breeds for that matter). The reality is that it is the subtle (and not-so-subtle) differences, which add up so substantially, to make each breed unique! ...
> ...


Completely agree!


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

prntmkr said:


> Not at all.
> Thank you for the very informative reply! It’s gr8 to read your perspective and in-depth observations.


Thanks.

I should add to my post, especially after Mary's (BlackShadowCaneCorso) great response, that Blue is by no means the "norm" in the breed. Zeta and JJ were both OK with other dogs - kinda like what Mary wrote, not exactly social with strange dogs but not aggressive (like Blue) either.

Interestingly, all 3 of our Cane Corso have a common (close) ancestry, all were progeny of Rivale's Mojo... So, even among one line the temperament (dog aggressiveness) can vary significantly.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

BradA1878 said:


> ... especially after Mary's (BlackShadowCaneCorso) great response ....


Yes. 

Apologies, Mary ...
I didn't mean to "snub" you!

:wave:


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

LOL! No apologies needed!  and hello to you! 

Brad it is interesting that there is a differencing coming from that line. Hemi my oldest female actually isn't a Mojo dog. She is out of Marneo/Italia but we will be crossing her lines with a descendant of Mojo before too long as I love the type and temperament that comes from the mix of these lines.

I was lucky to meet all of the dogs that have played a key part in my newer female as well as meeting the dog that I have chosen as a mate for Hemi. Did your Blue come from Carlos?


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

BlackShadowCaneCorso said:


> I was lucky to meet all of the dogs that have played a key part in my newer female as well as meeting the dog that I have chosen as a mate for Hemi. Did your Blue come from Carlos?


I have met several Mojo offspring and relatives and loved their temperament too. Blue came from Stacey and David, as did Zeta and JJ. JJ still lives with Stacey, she lived with us for a bit too. Blue is a Mojo son, his mother was Katara (who I think was imported by Carlos). Zeta's father is one of Bogart's son's and her mother is a Mojo daughter. Zeta and JJ are really sweet and loving Corsi with nice stable temperaments. Blue too has a very stable temperament, with lots of drive, you just have to look past his dog aggression. :doh:

From what I understand, Blue is the only dog from his litter with the dog aggression issue. Like I wrote before tho, it was apparent at 9weeks when he got here... so I can't imagine it being a 100% environmental (nurture) issue. Also Katara, I was told, shares Blue's dislike of non-family dogs... So maybe Blue just took after his mom.

I don't mean to make Blue sound unstable, he's not, he's actually a really wonderful dog. Everyone who meets him, once they get passed the initial intimidation factor, falls completely in love with him. And as I wrote before, for our working needs, he is perfect.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

No no, I didn't assume he was unstable and if he suits your needs then that is the important thing. I just wondered if you had gotten him from Carlos. I am familiar with Stacey and David and know they have a lot of common lines with Rivale. I haven't met Katara so I can't comment on her but I have heard of some harder dogs coming out of Mojo, that aren't for everyone. 

During our trip down to pick up our younger female I got to meet Mojo (RIP) and his son Mach (RIP), whom my youngest is out of and just this past November I was down again to see Carlos and his kennel and got to see Mojo and some of his other promising males. He has some harder dogs there, that I would say not a lot of people are qualified to handle/own and some more mid-level ones. 

It is great to meet another corso owner with similar lines that I have. Look forward to seeing some pics of Blue and hopefully can keep up to date with him.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

Yea, it's cool to meet you too. It's neat you know Blue's lines. I peaked at your website, your dogs are beautiful! I love the breed. I have a few pictures of Blue, Zeta, and JJ in my gallery (on my profile page). Here is one from when he was around 2 years old (I think)...


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Brad, why is it youtube is telling me all your videos are deleted? I was really hoping to see some updates on your dogs.


----------



## BradA1878 (Nov 28, 2009)

tw1n said:


> Brad, why is it youtube is telling me all your videos are deleted? I was really hoping to see some updates on your dogs.


Well, unfortunately, I had some rather negative results to being so public with my (life and) videos, which led me to deleting them all from YouTube. I still post some to my Blog, but not nearly as many as I used to. I use vimeo now as it allows me to secure my videos more effectively. My blog is www.BradAnderson.org (<< I dunno if I'm allowed to post that)


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

aww, beautiful baby Brad (peeked at your website)


----------



## bigdoglover620 (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW! thank u for all the information,I didn't even realize i had 25 messages.I'm most deffently gonna do more research to really make sure cane corso is the right breed for my family.Does anybody know of a rescue or breeder close to my home,where i can go and meet some diffrent cane corso's.I tried googleing but having no luck.Thank you all again for your advice.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Brad those are some wonderful pics. Blue certainly reminds me a lot of Mojo, especially the colouring. I will add a couple of pics to my page of the crew from when we were in NY last. Most of the dogs in the pics have some Rivale in them.

@ Big Dog - Keep in mind I am from Canada so I don't really know how close these breeders are to up except that they are in the same state  

Cane Corso de Italica Terrae
Rivale Cane Corso
Liberty Cane Corso

These are the ones I can think of right off in your state and also all are people I am acquainted with and have met some of their dogs. Rivale lines are what both Blue (Brad's male) and one of my females trace back to on one side of the pedigree. Research is the best thing when looking for a corso and being very straight with the breeder what you want in a dog and don't settle just because the puppies are cute (and trust me they are adorable as puppies)As for rescue I know that the Cane Corso Rescue I think operates in all states but not sure where the main branch of them is located.


----------



## bigdoglover620 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you blac shadow!,Isee your from canada I actually live right by the candian border,right by niagra falls Buffalo NY.Thank you so much im gonna look them up tonight.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

No problem glad I could help out. It is best to meet these dogs and ensure that this is the breed is right for you. They are a great breed but as most working breeds are sometimes more than the average person can handle. Good luck with you research.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I would recommend an adult rescue so you know what type of temperament you are getting. 

There is so much variance within the breed. Especially with bybs but besides that there is different type and temperament.

My CC is an alert dog, but less aggressive than a CO. Is not DA but doesn't back down from an aggressive strange dog (unless told to).


----------

